# Puppy Looks Just Like Piglet



## Lara (Nov 22, 2019)

Seen on the news, Piglet, who was rescued and is deaf and blind, is being used in classrooms to teach many lessons
like overcoming adversities and to just keep on keepin' on. Piglet is also raising money for animal rescues.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2019)

What a heartwarming story. That little dog is so very, very dear!


----------

